# The Witcher auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel bis 2021



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel bis 2021*

						Bei der zweiten Staffel von The Witcher auf Netflix wird es noch ein wenig bis zur offiziellen Veröffentlichung dauern. Denn die Dreharbeiten zu Season 2 werden wohl noch bis 2021 andauern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Dreharbeiten zur zweiten Staffel bis 2021*


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (29. Juli 2020)

Dann hat der Henry ja noch Zeit einen weiteren PC zusammenschrauben


----------

